# Woher bekommt man alte Browserversionen?



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Juli 2003)

Tach,

Topic sagt schon alles. Ich würd mir gern ein Testsystem mit sämtlichen Browsern in sämtlichen Versionen einrichten. Aber woher bekomm ich die älteren Versionen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2003)

Wird nicht ganz einfach sein, evtl. gibt es noch veraltete Archive, ansonsten alte Heft CDs ( PC-Zeitschriften ) oder als Notlösung das Programm "Browserola" ( dieses simuliert alte Versionen.

N.S.: Könnte mal gucken was ich an alten CDs mit Browserversionen finde, wenn Dir das hilft!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Juli 2003)

Hab grad das archiv von Netscape entdeckt, da gibt's Browser ab Vers. 2 

Internet Explorer werd ich mal auf meinen OS-CD's schauen, hab ja alle ab Win 95.

Falls irgendwer noch irgendwelche ausgefallenen Versionen von ausgefallenen Browsern hat, bitte melden. Ich stell dann mal ein ZIP damit zusammen 

@Cutti: Ja schau mal bitte, werd ich auch machen. Is ne gute Idee, danke. Hab noch PC-Welt CD's von anno dazumal.


----------



## Sir Robin (25. Juli 2003)

http://browsers.evolt.org/ <-- viel besser als alte Heft-CDs


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Juli 2003)

Danke, super Link!


----------

